# Suche Photoshooting von Anna-Katharina Samsel



## ilmm (28 Dez. 2010)

Hallo, ich suche dieses Photoshooting von Anna Katharina Samsel, sie spielt bei Awz die Katja Bergmann, hat jemand das Photoshooting in HQ oder in größer oder mehrere Bilder?







LG


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (1 Mai 2011)

Ich glaube da kann dir auch keiner weiter helfen :-((


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juni 2011)

das wirkt für ein Shooting für eine Agentur, frühere haben keine Bilder mehr und welche jetzt tätig ist ????


----------

